# G4003G Lathe Tail-stock No Way Wipers



## jjtgrinder (Apr 6, 2017)

I like the lathe but, why no way wipers on the tail-stock.  Has anyone added them?  Suggestions?

I'm thinking i'll order some wiper parts from grizzly and add them to the face of the tail-stock.


----------



## darkzero (Apr 6, 2017)

Most lathes don't have wipers on the tailstock. The tailstock isn't used as much as the carriage. Some people add them, mostly hobby guys, I have been wanting to as well but it's not high on my list. I pull it off every so often & check, mine stays clean.


----------



## HBilly1022 (Apr 6, 2017)

I have the Canadian version of the G4003 and find the TS picks up bits of swarf all the time. I have to focus on making sure the ways are clean before moving the TS or I get a horrible grinding noise when sliding it. I like the idea of adding a wiper. I find it strange that this lathe does that but my smaller lathe does not and it doesn't have TS wipers. Never was an issue with the small lathe but certainly is with this one.


----------

